# Has anyone deep fried whole cornish hens?



## Mr. Mario (Oct 5, 2009)

I have tried fried turkeys and wanted to take this one on another route. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Yep. I usually do it everytime right after a turkey comes out. Just to get some more use out of the grease. Do it the same way as a turkey, just cook it longer. I think it's 7-8 mins a pound - but you can tell when they're done, just like with a turkey. I inject them the same way and everything. Makes a nice follow up or left overs!


----------



## milagro (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes, just recently tried it and wish I would have done it sooner! The cooking time for me was on the order of 8 - 10 minutes since it was experimental and I didn't want to serve rare chicken. OVerall, came out crispy and very moist. Also, try injecting with your favorite injector sauce.

GIve it a try and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Mr. Mario (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will give it a try and post how they turn out.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

lost a sea or ???


----------



## Mr. Mario (Oct 5, 2009)

No I just lost track of my post @ fishbowl365.


----------

